# Fish keepers of the world unite!



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I notice not many fish keepers here!
So...How about we start a thread,with a picture, what size tank you have,and what fish do you keep?
I will start
I keep a 350 litre Trigon (maintank)
1 90 litre grow out tank
1 35 litre fry tank
I keep lake malawi cichlids,with bristle nose catfish and synodontis


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

900ltr home built system.
Mainly hard and soft corals
filtration is live rock, plenum and Berlin skimmer
lighting is 3 x 250watt 10,000k metal halides


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG,thats stunning.If I could afford it,I would go marine


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't put a pic of mine up but I have a medium size biorb I have 8 fish but I really couldn't tell you what sort they are I'm just starting out with fish


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 35L freshwater tank with a crayfish and some neon tetras. 

Here is Eric the crayfish, havent got any pictures of the neons yet!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Woah! He is a monster.I dont envy you doing water changes!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

holly1 said:


> Woah! He is a monster.I dont envy you doing water changes!


it is a bit scary, he almost jumped out of the tank the other day as well, little sod!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im a fishie noob too!
I just have my little 60l tropical tank with 4 cory's. Cant do photos so you will have to imagine a heavily planted tank, slightly tea stained from the bogwood with a couple of easter island heads in it!!
Looking forward to getting a teeny shoal of something to zip about as well!:thumbup:


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Im a fishie noob too!
> I just have my little 60l tropical tank with 4 cory's. Cant do photos so you will have to imagine a heavily planted tank, slightly tea stained from the bogwood with a couple of easter island heads in it!!
> Looking forward to getting a teeny shoal of something to zip about as well!:thumbup:


The bog wood water colour will go eventually,with a few water changes:thumbup:
You will be getting a bigger one soon...once you get the bug
Neons are nice in a smaller tank:thumbsup:


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

I am new to fish keeping i bought a starter kit and 3 goldfish and i fell in love with another 3 so got another starter set for my bedroom but then read up how big they get the starter set was 11.99 plastic plant, sponge filter, tubing, small net, air pump and 12 litre tank. luckily i found a 70 litre online for ?16. A friend of mine had got bored of some guppies and was going to destroy them so i put them in one of the starter tanks and a few days later found out they had to be heated and now have a heater.
At the minute

i have a 70litre/18.2 gallion coldwater tank 6 gold fish 2f 4m
and a 12litre/2.4 gallion heated to 24oC guppy 1f 3m

in 2 weeks i can afford a 15 gallion tank which the guppies will go in.
i havent got a pic of the guppies but same setup as the right pic but with a heater added
________


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Those tanks really ought to be on polystyrene


----------



## xBubblesx (Jan 20, 2010)

In theory its not necessary I suppose but in practice I think its way safer to go with the polysterene as the slightest imperfection will cause the tank to break!


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

are you kidding i will die before these break i sat on the big one upside down and im over 24 stone
________


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I dont use poly on any of my tanks


----------



## xBubblesx (Jan 20, 2010)

You sat on your tank..  Your lucky it didnt break! Or you would have had a sore bum. 

Its also for absorbing vibrations, imagine your head inside a large bell and somebody hitting it with a hammer. Thats how external noise can feel to a fish in a tank. Drop a book on the floor beside a fish tank and the fish will jump with shock. 

It depends on what tank you have, some have a frame around the tank (covering all the seams) dont need polystyrene.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

holly1 said:


> I dont use poly on any of my tanks


Your Trigon has a frame around the bottom so that shouldn't be on polystyrene. Any glass tank with no frame around the bottom should be.


----------



## KidsAquariums (Nov 8, 2010)

do you know?

*Biosecurity and the threat to the Aquarium Industry *

Biosecurity Australia recently completed their draft on all imported Iridoviruses imparting almost all brought in decorative finfish in the varieties of all Cichlids, all Gouramis, and all Livebearers. 

read more..,


----------



## livefishcam (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a rio180 which you can see live on the web 

i wish i could afford the marine upgrade but need a bigger house first


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> are you kidding i will die before these break i sat on the big one upside down and im over 24 stone


Your weight isn't the important thing, it's the area over which it's distributed. Less pressure would be exerted on the glass by your weight when sitting on it in comparison to any small imperfections on the surface of the stand/cabinet pressing upwards on the glass when the tank is full of water.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'l agree to that my mate had a 6ft tank and did not listen to my saying it ought to be on polysyrene.
went round one day there was water coming from under it and when he eventually moved the fish and emptied it there was a crack on the bottom.
the table that he had the tank on was unven.. not so bad you could notice it just by looking though.


----------



## NarutoKun (Nov 26, 2010)

I have two tank currently.

One five gallon tank which holds one betta name Muta. Its located outside the kitchen/living area.

I dont have picture of it tho. It has two cave type things on either side of the tank with fake plants and a filter.

My other tank is 10 gallons and has one Panda cory catfish in it (I did have 4 or 5) but only one is left. He currently has the whole tank to himself with fake plants caves, etc.










It is currently on my floor though because we have moved I have nothing to put it on so currently saving for a stand.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Spotted this a couple of weeks ago on clearance sale for £40 the complete set up. Early Christmas present for my youngest.


----------

